# How long can you leave a puppy alone at home for?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rule of thumb ..... for how many months they are thats how many hours they can hold it.......


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would recomend Crate Training - it's safer for the pup and less worries for you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Crate training was amazing. I had never crate trained until Shadow became a part of our family. He was a pretty easy pup and seemed to only get up once during the night, and then was let out every time he woke up from a nap, exercised, ate. He only had about 3 accidents in the home. I decided to not let him fail (always be successful) in the accident department, so he went out a lot!  

Shadow was trustworthy loose in our home at a very young age, but we kept him crated until he was about 5 months for very short trips and by 7 months he was left loose in our home. *I wouldn't recommend this for all dogs though.* DH insisted and I caved in. As I mentioned, he was so, so easy.

I stayed home the first 2 weeks when we brought him home, he was 11 weeks when I went back to work. He managed to not have an accident for a 4 hour stretch, but my oldest son did come home to let him out when he could.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

We crate trained. We both work full time so from the very start (8 weeks) Harlow was in her crate all day. We have a dog walker that comes in the afternoon, so she was alone for maybe 3 hours in the morning and 6 hours in the afternoon. We never had any problems. Now that she's older we've been leaving her out during the day (started at 8 months) and we haven't had any problems.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Also in your post you mention you will train him to go potty in a specific spot OR outside. Do you mean that you will do some kind of potty pads or indoor potty training?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I wouldn't leave any dog for longer than 4/5 hours...if I wasn't lucky enough to work from home then I would definitely employ a good dog walker to let the dog have at least an hour long run mid-day. If I was out of the house all day and I couldn't employ a dog walker then I wouldn't have a dog. Simple as that, I don't believe it is fair to get a dog and then leave it on it's own all day long.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> I would recomend Crate Training - it's safer for the pup and less worries for you.


Yep....if a puppy is crated, they can't tear up anything....


----------



## babybellabee (Mar 28, 2007)

harlowsmom said:


> Also in your post you mention you will train him to go potty in a specific spot OR outside. Do you mean that you will do some kind of potty pads or indoor potty training?


potty pads in the powder room,
outside before i leave and when i get home.


----------



## babybellabee (Mar 28, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I wouldn't leave any dog for longer than 4/5 hours...if I wasn't lucky enough to work from home then I would definitely employ a good dog walker to let the dog have at least an hour long run mid-day. If I was out of the house all day and I couldn't employ a dog walker then I wouldn't have a dog. Simple as that, I don't believe it is fair to get a dog and then leave it on it's own all day long.


i know >.<
im in a dilemma... this is the only time i will be able to have a puppy, since i have until september after i take him home to be with him.

i can drive home and walk him during breaks if my schedule turns out to be like this year's, it just seems a little impractical since i live 45 min away from campus and i need all the time i can get during exam time.
a dog walker would be a good idea


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

babybellabee said:


> potty pads in the powder room,
> outside before i leave and when i get home.


How long will you be gone? I don't think that potty pads are a good solution for most dogs. It confuses the process and makes potty training more difficult. Plus Goldens get to be big dogs, they make big messes  You might be surprised at how long your pup can hold it in a crate. And a dog walker is a good solution if it's longer than you think they can hold it.

Plus if you get your pup in May and have 2 months to be home mainly, he probably won't even need pads by the time you go back to school.


----------



## babybellabee (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm not sure how long i'm going to be gone for 
i wish i had control over how u of t schedules its psychology classes >.<
but i will certainly try not to be away for too long.
my brother will be moving in with me in an year so that would make life better for the puppy as he grows up, or so i hope =D


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i think as long as u give him the love, attention and exercise he needs he wont mind waiting for u to cum home! we always leave ours loads of treats and fun things to do when we go out so he looks forward to us going! and hes always just as excited when we get back!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

babybellabee said:


> i know >.<
> im in a dilemma... this is the only time i will be able to have a puppy, since i have until september after i take him home to be with him.
> 
> i can drive home and walk him during breaks if my schedule turns out to be like this year's, it just seems a little impractical since i live 45 min away from campus and i need all the time i can get during exam time.
> a dog walker would be a good idea


You certainly do have a dilemma. Would it not be better to wait until you are able to give a dog more of your time before getting one. I know I sound harsh, but how would a human like to be shut in a room for hours on end. 

From the moment you close the door in the morning your puppy will be waiting for you to return home again. What kind of life is that? I really feel that five hours a day is the maximum time a dog should be left alone. 

I really hope that you manage to solve your problem.:crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Absolutely agree with the above...Im not sure you will even be able to find a breeder that will sell you a pup if you are not sure what your timetable is. In many cases people can't even get a rescue dog if they are out of the house for long periods...and so they shouldn't. 

Everything needs to be completely planned before you bring this little pup home...if I were you I would completely work out your long term schedule before you even consider a puppy. You need to know exactly how long you will be out for and who is going to care for the pup in your absence. When I said 4 or 5 hours in my earlier post I meant that is the maximum I would leave an adult dog for...if I were getting a young puppy I wouldn't leave it on its own for longer than a couple of hours...like I said, if I couldn't provide the time and attention a pup needs then I wouldn't get one! Its really good that you will be home for the first 2 months but the pup will still only be 4 months when you start up classes again and you won't be able to leave a pup that age alone all day.

I read on another forum once that someone got an 8 wk old pup and left in a cage for the full working day...absoluetly breaks my heart to think of pups like that...what went wrong for people to think THAT is acceptable (speaking generally, not aimed at OP)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Since you have a brother who will be living there, can the people in the household try to juggle schedules so that someone comes by the house now and then throughout the day in the fall? This is as much for the dog's emotional state as for housebreaking.
We got Brooks at the end of summer when people were always home so we were able to be with him to get him housetrained fairly easily. We did have in the house accidents because sometimes my college aged son would be watching TV and forget he was supposed to be taking the puppy outside! (by the way, a mixture of vinegar, water and dish detergent will cancel out the odor and clean up the spot so the puppy doesn't go there again--it works as well as nature's miracle)
We never used a crate, but had a unfinished mudroom (still had a cement floor) with nothing in it where Brooks stayed when we all went back to school/work. We didn't give him house priviledges until he was 1 yr old.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just going to quick try and present the other opinion  I'm sure I can't be the only one here who has to work full time out of the house. My husband and I are both gone all day and have been since we brought Harlow home at 8 weeks. If I waited until we were at a point where we weren't gone more than 5 hours a day, I wouldn't have a dog until retirement  

As long as you're willing to make changes and sacrifices for your new pup I see no reason not to get one. We get up at least an hour earlier now so we get some good exercise and play time in with Harlow. We pay for a dog walker to come every afternoon for 30 minutes. And we don't leave the house much at night. No more dinners out or running errands during the week. And we spend as much time on the weekends with her as possible. She probably gets well over an hour of walking time each day during the week and normally some kind of trip somewhere each day on the weekends. 

I don't think this is a sad life for her at all. On the days we've stayed home from work she seems annoyed with us for disturbing her nap time :lol: All she wants to do is cuddle and sleep, she looks at us like "No Way" if we try for a walk  

We crate trained in the beginning. Refering to a crate as a "cage" makes it sound much more negative than it is. Most dogs love their crates, it's a cozy safe den for them. Around 8 months we started leaving her out, she now sleeps on the couch and looks out the window most of the day, although we do catch her sleeping in her crate occasionally.

The uncertainty in your schedule makes it abit more difficult, but if you're willing to make changes and accomadate your dog I see no reason not to get a pup.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> what went wrong for people to think THAT is acceptable (speaking generally, not aimed at OP)


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but it's pretty offensive that you think something is "wrong" with people who leave their dogs. I'd love to work from home or not work at all to spend more time with my girl, but that isn't an option for me. That doesn't mean my dog has a bad life or something is wrong with me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A four month old pup (which he should by the time you have to be gone) should have no problem holding it for six or eight hours in a crate.

It is more commonplace in the USA to leave dogs for a work day. I found in the UK it's less common. I do think being home is BETTER. Dogs in America, however, have thrived for decades being left all day. I wouldn't let it stop me getting a dog. That said, you have to be willing to put the extra time into your pup even if you're tired after a long day.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Believe me I got in nasty fights with my (British) ex MIL about dogs... among many other folks when I was in the UK:

Many think crating, full stop, is cruel (even though the RSPCA suggests crate training)
Lots think no one with a job (unless there is someone else home) should ever own a dog (must be nice for some, huh? I don't work but I doubt that'll last forever)
Many think all dogs should be walked off leash in fields for an hour or more a day (hehe I agree with the Brits about that, though)
Quite a few I met believe you should never have more than one dog (???)
Loads of folks in the UK and Europe in general think spaying and neutering is mutilation (hmm, that's a bit extreme, but thanks to my Euro experience, I no longer neuter my own dogs)

In short, there are different cultural views on this board about dogs. One isn't horrible- and until you have spent years in BOTH countries and both perspectives, it's hard to fully understand where EITHER is coming from.


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

My husband and I work full time as do most people our age with dogs. Our puppy is crated from 11-5 at night, is let out at 5 to pee and eat, gets tons of hugs kisses and pats during that time. At 6 I jump in the shower and get ready for work. At this point she's left to her own devices downstairs. The worst thing she's done so far in the 3 weeks we've had her has been to chew one of our baseboards. I leave for work around 7 and my husband around 8:30. She is crated from 8:30 until 12:30 at which point someone comes in to let her out for 20-30 minutes. From 1 to 5 she's crated again. 

I don't think my dog is suffering in any way, shape or form. She's happy and pretty well adjusted. She gets a ton of excercise and attention in the evenings and on weekends. Occasionally I take her to work with me. 

As a previous poster mentioned, if we were to wait until we're home to get a dog, we wouldn't have one till we were 60!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry if I offended anyone...like Aquaclaracanines has pointed out there are different cultural beliefs about many areas of dog ownership, a few of which I have found out about since reading these forums! There are just different ways of doing things I guess...things that generally wouldn't be thought of as 'acceptable' in this country are quite common in other areas...fair enough, if it works for you and you think it is acceptable then who am I to comment...so Im sorry I did. I was speaking generally and as I aren't aware of everybodies situations didnt realise it would offend. That said, living in this country, I honestly know of no breeder of even rescue that would sell/rehome a dog to people that are out of the house all day long (and I mean 9 or 10 hours solid) and make no provisions for the dog (ie, have a dog walker or have someone come home at lunch time) thats just the way it is and I guess what my opinions are based on. I do know of people that own dogs and work full time, and it DOES work...but then they employ dog walkers to break up the day for the dog or come home themselves which I see many people do that post on these boards...no probs, if your dog is well exercised they will only want to snooze anyway. 

Yes I did refer to a crate as a cage...I believe when I am talking about an 8 week old puppy being in one for 10 hours solid then it is appropriate to call it a cage (I think the puppy would certainly agree with me!) and lets face it, they ARE cages...emotional opinions aside, thats what they are!! (and are often reffered to as such in this country...see the links below if you don't believe me!) Shops selling them refer to them as cages...that is just what they are called...I think the word 'crate' is originally a US thing...

Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Airline Kennels, Airline Pet Carriers and Pet Carriers - Specialist Canine Products

doggie solutions

So anyway, sorry if I did offend...what is right and wrong for a pup is up to everyones personal beliefs about dog ownership and you must go with what you think is right.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Absolutely agree with the above...Im not sure you will even be able to find a breeder that will sell you a pup if you are not sure what your timetable is. In many cases people can't even get a rescue dog if they are out of the house for long periods...and so they shouldn't.
> 
> Everything needs to be completely planned before you bring this little pup home...if I were you I would completely work out your long term schedule before you even consider a puppy. You need to know exactly how long you will be out for and who is going to care for the pup in your absence. When I said 4 or 5 hours in my earlier post I meant that is the maximum I would leave an adult dog for...if I were getting a young puppy I wouldn't leave it on its own for longer than a couple of hours...like I said, if I couldn't provide the time and attention a pup needs then I wouldn't get one! Its really good that you will be home for the first 2 months but the pup will still only be 4 months when you start up classes again and you won't be able to leave a pup that age alone all day.
> 
> I read on another forum once that someone got an 8 wk old pup and left in a cage for the full working day...absoluetly breaks my heart to think of pups like that...what went wrong for people to think THAT is acceptable (speaking generally, not aimed at OP)


For all those that feel that people who work full-time shouldn't own pets...

Sure if we lived in a perfect world - then yes, we'd all be at home all day with our doggies and not having to worry about making a living. And maybe even every little aspect of everything would be planned out - But life goes on....people have work and other responsibilities, and life is rarely planned out. 

This poor person is getting condemned for asking questions. She not asking you if it's ok for to get a puppy - she saying she _is_ getting a puppy and asking for advice. The fact of the matter is that most people couldn't afford to give their goldens the care they need if they didn't work. Some of you talk like just because you are able to stay home with your dogs that you are better owners than the rest of us - that is so untrue. My dog gets a ton of attention, training everyday, lots of exercise and I work full time and go to school. Yup, I hate leaving Theo every morning - but I take the time and energy to make up for it when I am home. I don't feel he's missing out on anything. He has a loving home where he is superbly cared for. And yes...I am getting another puppy at the end of May - and he too will be loved and cared for with me working full time. 

I'm tired of people on here implying that b/c people work full time that means they are not good pet owners. Our goldens adapt - we adapt - and it's all good. Get rid of the attitudes people - we are all on this forum because we love our goldens. Try giving helpful suggestions and advice instead of demeaning criticism.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have already said I know of owners that work full time and it does work out fine...I know of people that are home all day and are bloody terrible owners. Getting a puppy, knowing I had to leave it entirely alone for 10 hours is not something *I* would do. I can blantently see this is not what the OP is suggesting to do and all I have advised is that she sorts out the schedule BEFORE the pup...I thought that may be a wise thing to do. Just a wee bit of planning...not every aspect of her life...just the basics!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No offense was taken by me bc I know how it works on both sides of the pond


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

LuxysMommy said:


> My husband and I work full time as do most people our age with dogs. Our puppy is crated from 11-5 at night, is let out at 5 to pee and eat, gets tons of hugs kisses and pats during that time. At 6 I jump in the shower and get ready for work. At this point she's left to her own devices downstairs. The worst thing she's done so far in the 3 weeks we've had her has been to chew one of our baseboards. I leave for work around 7 and my husband around 8:30. She is crated from 8:30 until 12:30 at which point someone comes in to let her out for 20-30 minutes. From 1 to 5 she's crated again.
> 
> I don't think my dog is suffering in any way, shape or form. She's happy and pretty well adjusted. She gets a ton of excercise and attention in the evenings and on weekends. Occasionally I take her to work with me.
> 
> As a previous poster mentioned, if we were to wait until we're home to get a dog, we wouldn't have one till we were 60!


We all have our views on this, I for one respect others views. I do wonder what one would see if their dogs was filmed the whole time it was crated. I cant believe that they sleep that long. I do agree with crating when needed for safety reasons, but not using it to cage an animal, which in reality it is.

I wont sell a puppy to a family that works such long hours. If after getting a pup they find for some reason they have to work, then I would suggest a furry friend be brought into the family.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenGratitude said:


> For all those that feel that people who work full-time shouldn't own pets...
> 
> Sure if we lived in a perfect world - then yes, we'd all be at home all day with our doggies and not having to worry about making a living. And maybe even every little aspect of everything would be planned out - But life goes on....people have work and other responsibilities, and life is rarely planned out.
> 
> ...


How can pointing out the obvious be demeaning criticism. I would 'suggest' that before thinking of buying a puppy to look at ones life. We waited eight years before getting our golden. We knew that the time was right and that our puppy wouldnt face hours of solitude. Goldens need people, not an empty home.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> How can pointing out the obvious be demeaning criticism. I would 'suggest' that before thinking of buying a puppy to look at ones life. We waited eight years before getting our golden. We knew that the time was right and that our puppy wouldnt face hours of solitude. Goldens need people, not an empty home.


It's not that it's just being pointed out - it's the way that it gets pointed out...like how dare people who are gone all day get a dog. I've seen it on here more than once on this same subject. Like I said - everyone is on here because they love their dog and want to be good owners. It is possible to be a good dog owner and work full time. People do it all the time.


----------



## babybellabee (Mar 28, 2007)

ummm im not going to be gone all day every day... im sorry that people are getting worked up because of my question  

i only have about 20 hours of class per week, probably less... but i won't be able to know how they're going to be distributed until the class schedules are posted.

i was just wondering whether it would be better to get all of my classes over with in a few days (if possible) and stay with the puppy for the rest of the week, or distribute it over the entire week so the puppy would not have to be left alone at home for too long... and from what i understand, summer is the best time to train puppies... i've asked many friends who have owned pets (seems that most of my friends love huskies) but they can't offer me too much advice on goldens... my neighbour back in my home town has a golden, and i was the one who played with him back when i was in high school since my neighbour worked. just that i don't plan on leaving my golden outside by himself...

just thought i'd add: i don't party, i'm prepared to start staying home more often, i'm not a morning person but i've been waking up early just so my schedule will be set for when the puppy comes, i'm prepared to walk / run / play with the puppy for 2 or more hours a day (if he's up for it), and i will be giving the puppy all my attention!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Keep posting- sounds like you have things set up nicely. I attend college also and have raised two Golden puppies in a one bedroom apartment in the past year. Everyone's doing fine.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> I wouldn't leave any dog for longer than 4/5 hours...if I wasn't lucky enough to work from home then I would definitely employ a good dog walker to let the dog have at least an hour long run mid-day. If I was out of the house all day and I couldn't employ a dog walker then I wouldn't have a dog. Simple as that, I don't believe it is fair to get a dog and then leave it on it's own all day long.


 
yes id have to agree with you. I think the dog needs to get alittle exercise. It just wouldnt befair id think leaving them too long in a crate they would get bored silly. id have to wait if I was not there all day Plus id feel id be missing out on all that wonderfull puppy time. which does not seem fair


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> We all have our views on this, I for one respect others views. I do wonder what one would see if their dogs was filmed the whole time it was crated. I cant believe that they sleep that long. I do agree with crating when needed for safety reasons, but not using it to cage an animal, which in reality it is.
> 
> I wont sell a puppy to a family that works such long hours. If after getting a pup they find for some reason they have to work, then I would suggest a furry friend be brought into the family.


Wow, way to go laying on the guilt! I do feel bad leaving her because I know she'd much rather have me there in the room with her. However, she really DOES sleep that much. When we're home on weekends during the day she'll find a corner and sleep on and off throughout the day. When I bring her to work, she'll play hard for like an hour and then sleep all morning under my desk. I take her on a walk at lunch, come back and she sleeps the rest of the afternoon away. 

I also leave chew treats like denta bones for her to have in the crate throughout the day. 

Ideally it would be great for her to be in an environment where someone is home all day but that's a rare reality for many people in North America. In addition to that, it's important to remember that she won't be "caged" for the rest of her life. It's only for a few months during the training period after which she will pretty much have the run of the entire downstairs.


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Really it is too bad that some breeders and rescue organizations automatically pass up people who work full time and want to adopt a golden. It is unfortunate for these goldens (many who desperately need homes) to be missing out on such loving forever homes.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

babybellabee said:


> just thought i'd add: i don't party, i'm prepared to start staying home more often, i'm not a morning person but i've been waking up early just so my schedule will be set for when the puppy comes, i'm prepared to walk / run / play with the puppy for 2 or more hours a day (if he's up for it), and i will be giving the puppy all my attention!


You can still party and own a dog


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is ashame.... Our rescue doesnt pass up new owners because they work.... I will say tho for the puppies who are 8 weeks old ... We will place them in a home first with someone who stays home.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

babybellabee said:


> ummm im not going to be gone all day every day... im sorry that people are getting worked up because of my question
> 
> i only have about 20 hours of class per week, probably less... but i won't be able to know how they're going to be distributed until the class schedules are posted.
> 
> ...


 
I think your schedule will work out just fine for your puppy. I'm sure somewhere between classes you will find time to go home and spend a half hour or so with your baby. If registration goes like most colleges you probably will have classes just 3 days a week. After you register and know your schedule, you might try working up to the number of hours you will gone a week or two before classes start. That way your puppy will gradually get used to you being gone rather than just cold turkey the first day of class.


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

LuxysMommy said:


> Wow, way to go laying on the guilt! I do feel bad leaving her because I know she'd much rather have me there in the room with her. However, she really DOES sleep that much. When we're home on weekends during the day she'll find a corner and sleep on and off throughout the day. When I bring her to work, she'll play hard for like an hour and then sleep all morning under my desk. I take her on a walk at lunch, come back and she sleeps the rest of the afternoon away.
> 
> I also leave chew treats like denta bones for her to have in the crate throughout the day.
> 
> Ideally it would be great for her to be in an environment where someone is home all day but that's a rare reality for many people in North America. In addition to that, it's important to remember that she won't be "caged" for the rest of her life. It's only for a few months during the training period after which she will pretty much have the run of the entire downstairs.


Kudos Luxy's Mom... My Levi is crated all morning and given a biscuit Kong then I come home at noon to let him out ~ play ~ and potty, then it's back in with another Kong filled with either PB or CW. from 5:00 until bed he is given my "FULL" attention, walked and played very hardy with. He is exhausted by 9:30 and is wanting to go into his crate for bed time. On the weekends, when we are home and he's not crated... He starts bugging the heck out of me by 8:00 in the morning looking for his kong and wanting to be put in the crate... I think he actually looks forward to us going to work! He is a very healthy and happy 4 1/2 month old adorable pup... and my husband and I love him to pieces. If I thought this was damaging him at all I would definatley make other arrangements... but in my opinion I feel I give him loads and loads of love and attention when I'm with him to more than make up for him being alone in his crate while I'm making a living. I know of others who own dogs who don't work, and they hardly ever play and devote their attention to their dog... Not here... I think my DH actually gets a bit jealous because it's alway Levi and me... Like I said above, I play and play and play with him all evening long!


----------

